# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Lăng Khải Định ở Huế: dấu ấn xa hoa còn lại

## thietht

Câu chuyện về lối sống xa hoa của Khải Định vẫn còn gây tò mò cho hậu thế. Đến nỗi, chỉ cần ngắm lăng Khải Định ở Huế, ta cũng phần nào thấy được lối sống của vị vua này.

So với các công trình lăng tẩm ở Huế thì lăng Khải Định có diện tích khá nhỏ nhưng thời gian để hoàn thành công trình này lại lâu nhất, lên tới 11 năm và tốn nhiều công sức tiền của nhất.

Đây là nơi yên nghỉ của vị hoàng đế thứ 12 của triều Nguyễn – Khải Định (1885-1925). Có thể nói công trình phản ánh rõ nét tính cách xa hoa, thích chưng diện của vua Khải Định lúc sinh thời. 




Lăng Khải Định uy nghi như một tòa lâu đài ở châu Âu.

Cái khác biệt lớn nhất của lăng Khải Định với các lăng tẩm khác ở Huế chính là những công trình mang dấu ấn của nhiều trường phái kiến trúc khác nhau, đặc biệt là ảnh hưởng lớn của kiến trúc Phương Tây. Có lẽ chính vì vậy mà lăng Khải Định có cái lạ, có phần ngông nghênh, phô trương và độc đáo so với các công trình kiến trúc truyền thống của Việt Nam.  



Nhà bia Bát Giác, công trình hòa trộn kiến trúc kim cổ
xây bê tông cốt thép, bên trong có bia đá.

Lăng Khải Định thuộc xã Thủy Bằng, huyện Hương Thủy tỉnh Thừa Thiên Huế, nằm cách thành phố Huế 10km. Để ghé thăm nơi này, bạn có thể đi bằng đường bộ hoặc đi thuyền trên sông Hương. Ban đầu bạn sẽ không khỏi choáng ngợp khi đứng trước một công trình mà tổng thể của nó là một khối nổi hình chữ nhật vươn cao tới 127 bậc, bạn sẽ có cảm giác như mình đang đứng ở những công trình thành quách Châu Âu mà đã được xem trong các chương trình du lịch trên truyền hình.

Ra đời trong sự giao thoa văn hóa Đông Tây, những công trình trong lăng Khải Định đều mang những nét kiến trúc châu Âu thế kỷ 19. Bạn sẽ ít thấy các vật liệu truyền thống của dân tộc như gỗ, đá, gạch, vôi mà thay vào đó là những cánh cửa sắt, những cây thánh giá khẳng khiu, những viên gạch caro ngói, hệ thống đèn điện ….

Công trình kiến trúc chính của lăng Khải Định chính là cung Thiên Định. Đây là công trình nằm ở vị trí cao nhất và được xây dựng tinh xảo, công phu nhất. Toàn bộ nội thất trong cung đều được trang trí những phù điêu ghép bằng sành, sứ và thủy tinh.

Và người chịu trách nhiệm chính trong việc kiến tạo những tuyệt tác nghệ thuật trong lăng Khải Định là nghệ nhân Phan Văn Tánh, tác giả của 3 bức bích họa “Cửu long ẩn vân” lớn nhất Việt Nam. Ba tấm phù điêu này được trang trí trên trần của 3 gian nhà giữa trong cung Thiên Định. Theo đánh giá của những nhà chuyên môn thì lăng Khải Định thực sự là biểu tượng đỉnh cao của nghệ thuật tạo hình sành sứ và thủy tinh.




Cung Thiên Định được được trang trí bằng nghệ thuật
đắp gốm với các mảnh sành sứ và thủy tinh. 



Pho tượng bằng đồng tạc hình vua Khải Định đứng theo tỷ lệ 1:1. Bên trong lăng
 còn có 1 pho tượng bằng đồng tạc hình vua Khải Định ngồi nữa. Có thể nói sự có mặt
 của tượng vua trong lăng là một điều đặc biệt so với các lăng khác. 

Lăng Khải Định đích thực là một công trình có giá trị về mặt nghệ thuật và kiến trúc, góp phần làm phong phú và đa dạng thiên quần thể lăng tẩm ở di sản Huế.


Để đi đến điểm này  bạn có thể tham khảo tour du lịch huế 1 ngày - tour du lich hue 1 ngay
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue_
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào_ _du lịch Huế__ - du lich hue_

----------


## lunas2

nghệ thuật điêu khắc

----------


## Hunterist

nhìn lăng thật tinh xảo

----------


## dung89

Người xưa thật giỏi

----------

